# Alert: Low Clearance Bridge on Clear Creek



## P2PTrail (Apr 14, 2014)

Hello, everyone. 

The Peaks to Plains Trail construction team would like to alert all who use Clear Creek to a temporary, low clearance footbridge currently located near the Mayhem Gulch trail head (please see attached map). Warning signs instructing users to disembark and walk around the bridge are also posted several hundred yards upstream from the bridge location. The construction team appreciates your patience while we complete construction on the Peaks to Plains Trail, and any questions or concerns can be directed to: [email protected]. 

Thank you, 
Peaks to Plains Trail Project Public Info Team


----------



## basil (Nov 20, 2005)

Give us a link to the location on google maps please.


----------



## cadster (May 1, 2005)

Posted about here earlier.


----------



## P2PTrail (Apr 14, 2014)

*Bridge Location in Google Maps*

Thank you for the suggestion. A more exact location can be found here: http://bit.ly/1hFFOyi

Please contact us should you have any further questions or concerns.

- Peaks to Plains Trail Project Public Info Team


----------



## tellutwurp (Jul 8, 2005)

just so everyone knows, this particular bridge is in a fairly benign location. I remember seeing a couple of other bridges upstream/downstream are they gone?


----------



## P2PTrail (Apr 14, 2014)

*ALERT: Low Clearance Bridge on Clear Creek*

Yes, this is the only bridge remaining. We will be sure to re-post when it is removed.

Thank you very much,

- Peaks to Plains Trail Project Public Info Team


----------



## Miller Time (Apr 3, 2009)

Thank you for the update. It is important the boaters using these waters know about all hazards. You are considerate to keep us in the loop. 

I'm assuming these bridges won't be removed for some time, no? 



Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

*Admin note: threads merged*

This and the same thread that was in the rafting forum are now merged. Please remember to check the access and safety alerts before you go out in the rising water - just for stuff like this or that log you didn't see last week...

Be safe out there,

-AH


----------



## P2PTrail (Apr 14, 2014)

*ALERT: Low Clearance Bridge on Clear Creek*

In response to Miller Time, the project team does not have a specific timeline for removing the bridge, but we will make sure to update this thread if anything changes.

Thank you

- Peaks to Plains Trail Project Public Info Team


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

So this is the section above Black Rock and below the hwy junction. Normally people don't run this unless they're trying to join sections for a long day. It's also in one of the flatter areas of the creek so it really shouldn't be a major concern. It's also highly visible from the road on the shuttle.


----------



## P2PTrail (Apr 14, 2014)

*UPDATE ON LOW CLEARANCE BRIDGE*

The low clearance bridge near the Mayhem Gulch trail head has been taken down. Thank you for your patience as we construct the Peaks to Plains Trail. Please direct any questions or concerns to [email protected]

Thank you,
Peaks to Plains Trail Public Info Team


----------

